# Baffle wall.....and sonosub?



## Zeitgeist (Apr 4, 2009)

I might build a sonosub in the near future.... and I'm trying to keep my build projects "compatible" (for lack of a better term) with a baffle wall........ in case I choose to build one in the future.

Has anyone ever tried to integrate a sonosub with a baffle wall? Is that even possible?

I've been thinking sonosub because the weight of a 20cuft MDF enclosed sub - would be nearing the 300lb mark.

I know that sometimes the area beneath the baffle wall is open -- so maybe the sonosub could radiate beneath the baffle wall?


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

Jim,

Looking at my current baffle wall construction, I doubt you would be able to fit a Sonosub in front of the wall, even with an open frame construction..
You could fit it behind the wall providing you have enough depth in your screen wall space..

Ideally it should be placed at the side of the baffle wall, if there is enough width in the room..


----------



## Mark Techer (Jan 17, 2008)

In all the pictures I've seen, the subs run vertical. Can they made horizontal? If so, you could place the tube on its side in front of the baffle wall below the screen. The bass would radiate out each end.


----------



## Zeitgeist (Apr 4, 2009)

Prof. said:


> Jim,
> 
> Looking at my current baffle wall construction, I doubt you would be able to fit a Sonosub in front of the wall, even with an open frame construction..
> You could fit it behind the wall providing you have enough depth in your screen wall space..
> ...


Not sure what you mean by fitting a sonosub in front of the baffle wall? I was thinking beyween baffle wall and the physical wall. Was just concerned with how that would radiate under the wall? I'm sure nobody has tried... I'm looking at needing 3 feet behind my baffle wall regardless of what I do.

Never thought of THE side of it... sounds great if I ever have the width!


----------



## Zeitgeist (Apr 4, 2009)

Mark Techer said:


> In all the pictures I've seen, the subs run vertical. Can they made horizontal? If so, you could place the tube on its side in front of the baffle wall below the screen. The bass would radiate out each end.


That's an idea too... I was thinking of a vertical sonosub but there is nothing to stop from doing horizontal. Horizontal would actually be preferable because of no driver sag.

Id love some 36" sonotube but wouldn't fit through doorways..


----------



## Zeitgeist (Apr 4, 2009)

I decided to create an awesome MS Paint illustration.

Black is room walls...red is baffle wall... light blue is speakers.. black is vertical sonosub.

So question was... if a portion of the baffle wall was left open at the bottom... would a sonosub work?

Keep in mind it's all theoretical, I'm thinking it *should* work... but unfortunately, unlike a flat, forwarding facing sub, you couldn't really build it into the baffle wall.


----------



## Ile (Nov 23, 2010)

Box enclosure build to baffle wall would be safer option. There is so much unused space behind baffle wall that you can build almost IB enclosure to there.

I guess that partial baffle wall could cause problems to LCR speakers and sub could be bit attenuated like it was in next room with door open. With top ported sonosub port end will be behind baffle...

Have seen only few horizontal sonosubs, here's one with two elements.
http://www.hometheatershack.com/for...7-diy-tc-sounds-2xtc-2000-15-sealed-140l.html


----------



## Zeitgeist (Apr 4, 2009)

So, sounds like 3 options are:

1. horizontal -- placed parallel with the wall -- wouldn't be front firing.. Not ideal
2. horizontal sonosub placed perpendicular - forward firing - wouldn't be deep enough to achieve the volume that I'm looking for.
3. vertical -- driver/vent would be firing upward/downward and would have to radiate over/under the wall.

I'm probably looking at 36" deep behind the baffle wall regardless of what I do - because I keep building big subs like this (30" deep)
 

Need to dig up a finished build picture..

So, sounds like If/when I get serious about a baffle wall, I'll be building a 300lb box!   Or....... putting it to the side of the baffle wall and leaving that totally open.


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

How wide is your room?


----------



## Zeitgeist (Apr 4, 2009)

Current room is only 10' wide.. and most of the usable width is taken up by a 16x9 screen currently....

So, I'm really just thinking about the future when I can do a larger 2.35 AT screen w/baffle wall.

I think I'll probably just end up building a sonosub and sticking it in a corner (not next to screen) -- and then possibly rebuild in MDF when the time comes (aka, when I move into a bigger room.... unfortunately not any time soon).


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

That's the same width as my room!..and my scope screen is almost wall to wall..There certainly won't be enough room at the sides for a sonosub!!..
So if you're planning on putting one in now, I would allow enough room behind the baffle wall to put it there..


----------



## Zeitgeist (Apr 4, 2009)

Always happy to see people who have similar size rooms! And even manage to fit a scope screen!

Yeah, my screen is about 7-8' across, and there are 2' in the corner free.... so it's that corner or behind the screen wall..

I have a small closet to the left of my screen wall (which I hate the placement of!) - that hides the water meter.. so that limits the screen (and screen) from being the full 10'.


----------

